# need help with macros and carb cycling on a bulk while block training



## Phineas (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm working out my macros for the first time (yes, I know...took a while). I've always ate by feel, which generally has got me (based from other meal plans I've seen on here) eating normal bulking proportions of nutrients. I've seen amazing results since beginning my path a year and a half ago as a skinny long-distance runner. I'm looking for some assistance with my diet.

Here are my stats:

*Age*: 22
*Height*: 5'9
*Weight*: 192 lbs (despite significant muscle growth in the last 8 months, my weight has remained the same (aside from a brief stint at 200 lbs in August) but my BF has gradually decreased).
*(estimated) BF*: 17-18%
*Current macros*: not really sure, but would probably be 30/40/30 (protein, carbs, fat).
*Current Stage*: Bulking; will be beginning cutting in early June, which I plan to have completed by early August.
*Goal*: no end-goal in mind, at the moment. I plan on competing for the first time in a year or two. By the end of my summer 2010 cut I hope to be 190 lbs at around 6-8% BF (or, better!).

I haven't attempted 1-rep maxes since last July, but for reference here are some lift stats:

Deads: 10-rep @ 205 lbs, 7-rep at 225 lbs
Box Squat: (w/ 2-3 second eccentric and to parallel) 5-7 reps @ 225 lbs
Bench: 4 x 4 @ 225 lbs
Weighted Pullups: 5 x 5 @ 35 lbs

My apologies if I forgot anything. Now, down to business: I want to devise what macros would be ideal for situation, as I'm training in rather unorthodox fashion right now.

As suggested by Built, I'm block training. For those of you unfamiliar with this training method, it's essentially a mesocycle of intense volume with an emphasis on two planes of motion, while maintaining the rest. After much self-assessment, I decided what needed the most work was my lower push and upper vertical push. My program looks like this:

Day 1 
Leg Press - 3 x 8
Hang Cleans/Push Press (thank you Gaz!) - 5 x 5
Box Squats (to parallel) - 5 x 5
DB Shoulder Press - 3 x 8
DB Bulgarian Split Squats - 2 x 12
Corner Press - 2 x 12

Day 2 (reduced volume)
Leg Press - 3 x 8
Hang Cleans/Push Press - 3 x 5
Box Squats - 3 x 5
DB Shoulder Press - 3 x 8
Leg Press calf extensions - 5 x 10

Day 3 (maintenance) (I alternate the order each cycle so that every lift has a chance to be performed fresh)
Deadlifts - 3 x 8
Incline DB (chest) press - 3 x 8
Close-Grip BB Row - 3 x 8
Pullups - 3 x 8
------
DB Pullovers 2 x 15 (experimenting for rib cage and serratus anterior development)
Leg Press calf extension - w/ 8 45lb plates - 10 x failure (sounds ridiculous, but it's working....I'm a freak with calf work)

Day 4 - rest...then repeat

Anyway, I'm just starting my 5th cycle of this tomorrow, and I've already seen monumental results. The constant poundage is forcing my muscles to adapt. I've been adjusting my diet a lot lately, and have seen results in both peformance AND body composition (particularly, my legs have leaned to the point that striations in my quads are visible). I just feel that with properly calculated macros I can achieve more.

This is where you come in. What's your opinion for me? I do tend to bulk relatively heavier on the fats than most, I think, mainly because of the value for hormonal production (not to mention the energy clean fats provide), but I'm willing to play around. My daily calories on training days would range from 3500-4000, depending on how things go at work. I eat roughly 6 small meals a day, spaced 1.5-2 hours apart (with small bites of almonds, or whatnot, in between). For macros I was thinking 30/40/30, which would work out to 262.5 g protein, 350g carbs, 116.6 g fat. How does this look?

Also, I'm keen on carb cycling. I've incorporated this into my diet for about a month now and am enjoying how it keeps my BF somewhat moderated (I also notice higher energy on those days...can anyone explain this?). What would be good macros for my rest days? I can't imagine going much higher than 35% for protein, as the grams would be substantial! Maybe 40/20/40? Ideas?

Sorry for the length of my post. Just wanted to cover everything. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Phineas (Feb 7, 2010)

bump??? come on guys...don't let me down


----------



## Elisa (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry i can't help with the macro's i suck at that stuff, but tbh it doens't look that far off mine (ratio wise.. i eat less obviously) i think i might take in a tad abit more fat though and less protien my tummy kicks up such a fuss when i overdo the protien. 

Really i just wanted to say hi cause im doing quad/shoulder blocks atm and im loving them, the progress of my shoulders is slow but my quads are coming along a treat.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Feb 10, 2010)

Why don't you post your current meal plan. Looking at ratio's is very generic so it's hard to give any advice. Not sure what your idea is in regard to carb cycling or what your goal is. Your currently bulking but also talking about cutting at 350g carbs/day you're certainly not going to be droping any body fat anytime soon.


----------



## rockhardly (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure I really understand the question (sounds like your trying to cut and bulk at the same time), but; A few months ago,I stumbled on this forum and began researching and reading the stickies.  As I got really motivated, I began "eating with a purpose".  As one of the stickies had stated for bulking use something like a 40/40/20 ratio or something like that.  In a thread I had stated that I was using this ratio and they busted my nuts (in a clean way)for it and now makes sense why you should stay away from ratios.  I think cowpimp or P-funk was one of them.  None-the-less, I have sense utilized (as suggested) 18cal/lbm, 1.5g P/lbm, 0.5g F/lbm, and the rest of the calories are made up of carbs.  As I am bulking, I usually surpass the required quiet a bit, especially on training days.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 10, 2010)

Phineas, you're usually the guy allot of us are hoping will chime into one of our threads. I dunno how much info I can lend since you usually seem to be as well read as any of us but when I was bulking, I had good success with 40%p 35%f and 25%f. Another possible one is 40p, 30 and 30.
What's your maintainence totals? Do you have a ballpark?
I'm sure you know, just start with a little over that in the above ratios and watch the scale and calipers for positive feedback. Adjust accordingly. 
I'm not even trying to critique your training other than saying, it's spot on to me. I don't really know anything about carb cycling when bulking, I'm more familiar with it on a cut so can't help you there either.


----------

